# Embyro grades question???



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

We are hoping to have fet in a couple of months, so have been back to our clinic today for consultation etc.


I was just wondering if someone could explain how the grading works for the embryos?? I did ask today but what with all the information I didn't take it in very well!


So we have 2 frozen blasts - both 3bb - am I correct in thinking that's average?


Thanks in advance for any help.


Bunny x


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I believe it varies from clinic to clinic, but at my clinic I would think that would be a fair/good embryo. Grade 5 is top grade for us and it means the blast is hatching. 4 means it's about to hatch, 3 means it's only slightly behind but nothing to worry about. The a,b,c grading refers to how the inner cells and edges appear but remember it has no bearing on the actual quality of the cells, it's strictly appearance

Some clinics go the other way around, with 1 being top grade instead of 5


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi bunny73 my husband and I have just had a FET and the Dr explained that our embryo was a grade 5AB, he explained that we are very lucky and that they don't come a long often, he explained the highest grade is 5AA an they usually see 3s and 4s so I think you are right.
I wish you lots of luck with your little embryos sending you lots of baby dust!


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pollita - thank you for the very helpful information  these 2 embryos are left over from a fresh cycle in 2013 and we used 2 in 2014 (a better quality & a worse one) that resulted in our lo  . So really not sure what to expect from this cycle. Thanks again xx

Mrscoyle - super exciting that you have your little embie on board  fingers crossed it is settled in for the long run  wishing you all the best. Would love to know how you get on xx


----------



## Molly82 (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi All

I've just joined but have read a couple of threads and have found all the information very helpful and supportive. We also had one embryo that didn't survive the freeze thaw process.  It was a top grade 5AB so wondered why it didn't survive but others that are graded lower do survive. We didn't really get any answers from our clinic just told it was unlucky but it has really put us off Frozen Embryo Transfers. Does anyone have any similar experiences and what were the grades?

Thanks in advance.

Molly


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

It depends on how far along they were when frozen, all blastocysts go through the 1,2,3,4,5 and even 6 (fully hatched) stage. So there is a difference between a 4ba day 5 embryo and a 4ba day 6 embryo in that the day 5 embryo should technically be better because it reached that stage first.....however I had a 4ab day 5 fresh embryo that didn't implant and a frozen day 6 4bc embryo that did. So in my opinion, don't pay too much attention to grades...some work and some unfortunately don't (I wish they did!). Ideally you want them to reach the 3 (full blastocyst) by day 5 but even chromosomally normal blastocysts develop at different rates and factors such as the time the egg was injected on the day of egg collection (e.g. Later in the day if you had a later egg collection) can all make a difference to the grade your embryo receives on the morning of day 5 (and they can move from one stage to the next very quickly as well). 

In terms of embryos surviving the thaw, grade is not closely linked to this. Most embryos do survive, but some unfortunately don't.


----------



## Molly82 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank you Ali_123 it was frozen at day 5 and we were told it was really good quality as 5AB, I believe top grade is 5AA so we were disappointed that it didn't survive. What other factors in your opinion affect success of freeze-thaw? We thought it was purely related to embryo quality. You have given us hope to try FET again. Thanks again.


----------



## Molly78 (Jul 1, 2014)

My son was a 5bb and I ve recently had a 5aa that failed so I take it with a pinch of salt. Apparently they can look perfect but can be chromosomally abnormal, especially as you get older like me! Good luck x


----------



## Molly82 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank you Molly78 happy to hear your success story. Guess should just think positively!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

My frozen embies were a very low grade (day 3) and they still survived the thaw,one took and split into identical twins (another indicator of low quality possibly but hey not complaining 😊) so don't panic at all


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Bunny73 - Hope you are doing well? 
i just wanted to let u know that we got our   !!! i still don't believe it! I'v never been pregnant before and it feels amazing!


----------



## Pods85 (Sep 5, 2016)

That's amazing news Mrscoyle!!!! congratulations!!!!!!!! Was that the result from a frozen embryo? x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yayy 👏 frosties are great!! x


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes it was a frozen embryo transfer I had it on Feb 1st my OTD was the 13th (Monday) and the clinic test looked negative but I looked at it again an there was a shadow so did it again that evening on an early sign test from boots an I got a faint line! Today 15dp5dfet we got a nice clear   So it has been a rollercoaster of emotions but right now we are elated!!!


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Congrats Mrs Coyle on your pregnancy xx delighted FET worked for you x 

I too am preparing for a FET in March just waiting on AF. We have 4 embryos left but 2 are grade c compacted it tried finding info on this but it's very limited.. does anyone know anything about these they are Day 5 blasts I'm just wondering what the chance of surviving thaw &implanting are . I can get pregnant just can't seem to carry to term but have had tests to find some immune issues so know just trying to decide 1 or 2 embryos.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated xx


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh good luck Hun, I hope your FET is successful all the way through, from what I have heard it doesn't matter too much on the quality of the embryo, I mean it doesn't always have an effect I have seen a few ladies have a 2 or 3 day embryo that have had a BFP so I'm not sure the quality had too much of an impact I guess maybe it's just a higher chance if it's a high quality? I'm not sure really.
Sorry I can't be of more help but please keep us updated with your journey.

My fingers are crossed for you!  X x x


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Thanks Mrs. Coyle for your reply, just trying to make the right choice after 4 miscarriages I just want this one to work x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Jen I'd put back whatever thaws tbh as age makes a difference unfortunately, I put 4 back at 40 and only 1 took and i'm delighted it split into twins, if it had been donor eggs obviously I wouldn't have done that!! I think max chances you can get using own egg over 38, mine are a low quality 3dt btw


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Thank you blondie  I am using donor eggs as my own were abnormal causing chromosomal issues in my babies 😔. Because I can get pregnant & have a blood condition we went with 1 and it took sadly I miss carried , just want to do the right thing g now and am worried about the grade c embryos!! The worry is never ending is it !!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah makes sense Jen to go with what works and with donor obviously you don't want too many back, i'm greedy and would put back 2 but you have to go with your heart on it x


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mrscoyle - Big congratulations - lovely news    how are you feeling so far?
I'm OK thank you, we went to the clinic the other week - it was good to talk the plan through etc.


Jen01 - good luck with your cycle


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Jen01 I'm crossing my fingers for you that this is the time for you! That's horrible 4 miscarriages! How far was the furthest u got? If u don't mind me asking? I am so petrified of that! 

Thanks Bunny73 - I'm feeling good! Got back ache and my boobs are now killing me! And I now go to bed at 9:30pm instead of my usual 11:30pm ish! I used to be a night owl! Oh and lots of gas! Lol my poor husband. But I am loving every moment of it! Every second! That's fab it is exciting to talk the plan through makes it all a lot more real!  X x


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Try not to panic Mrs Coyle I had poor egg quality & have immune issues hence the miscarriages.

I got to 14weeks with 1st baby my beautiful daughter. I gave birth to her myself so visit her grave every week xxx 

Just hoping all the sadness is over now xx 
Best of luck in the pregnancy x


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks Jen01 I'm trying not to think about it! That's terrible I'm so so sorry sending   I think u r well over due some happiness and luck! I'm sending u positivity and baby dust   
Please let me know how you get on x x


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Thank you Mrs. Coyle xx


----------



## Klass_u (Oct 14, 2016)

Calling ladies that have had FET at ARGC, we recently had a fresh cycle with a 4bb and early blast transferred, sadly we didn't fall pregnant. We have 1, day 6 5bb  frozen, has anyone had any bfp with this quality embryo transferred, in total this was my 3rd IVF cycle, previous fet failed so not feeling too positive, just need some hope that this could work


----------



## Pods85 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thats amazing Mrscoyle!

I am having my frozen embryo transfer tomorrow- all being well! We have two left and they are hopefully putting two in. I'm nervous but hopeful!

Jen01 I really hope everything works out for you, its sounds like you have been through so much. Sending you all the best xx


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi ladies, hope u are all doing well, just wanted to let u know that my scan today 7 weeks 3 days showed the sac as it did last week but this time showed a little blob inside it, but the nurse informed us that at the point in the pregnancy we should be able to see a developed embryo and hear a heart beat and we couldn't see that, so she said that this was what's called an early early miscarriage and that I need to stop taking my mess (cyclogest pesseries and progesterone) an then I should have a heavy painful bleed with in the next 3 days to a week then I have to come in next Friday on the 17th March for another scan. She also told me that if I don't have a bleed then I would have to have surgery to have it removed. 
I had a good cry an my husband an I accepted it was the end of our try this time an asked if I could have a glass of wine (priorities) an she said yes absolutely. 
So I'll be getting in a good stock up of my codeine ready for thto painful bleed and be ready for it! 

We are hoping to get straight on with out next FET although at least we now know that I can get pregnant and 
So we have an appointment with our Dr at the clinic on April 7th to discuss our next round.


----------



## Ali_123 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry Mrs Coyle! I have been through similar situations myself, it was devestating and I also had a good cry and a massive glass (or 3) of wine. Planning the next cycle made me feel more positive and we did get there in the end. You can get pregnant and the odds are in your favour that next time you do get pregnant there will be a happy outcome.

In terms of miscarriage, I took pessary type tablets to get things going (in hospital) and it all happened that day after which I was able to go home. So even if it doesn't happen naturally you may not need surgery. 

Thinking of you and keeping my fingers firmly crossed for good news soon! Xx


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Awe thank you Ali 123 that's good to know. Thank you for your kind words, it's very helpful x


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Mrs Coyle I'm so sorry a miscarriage is heartbreaking. Sending you hugs , take time for yourself x I have found planning your next move does help the pain. Please be gentle on yourself x

I'm transferring on Tuesday the 14th we decided on one embryo in the end. Praying it's our time now x


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi ladies.


Mrscoyle - I am so very sorry to read your sad news    as Ali said having a future plan does help, but do still take some time for yourself. We are here if you want to talk as many of us have experienced what you are going through. Big hugs xx


Klass - I really don't know much about grades of embryos, but I hope your getting on OK and good luck xx


Pods - how did transfer go?? Are you now happily pupo? X


Jen - good luck with your cycle xx


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks Bunny an Jen, yes after my period/miscarriage is finished my hubby and i have decided to try naturally for a couple of months as I have heard you are very  fertile after a miscarriage an a lot of ladies fall straight away on the same month sometimes! so we will have 2 months break i think and then we have all ready got the money for our next FET and we have 2 eggs in the freezer so thats our plan for now. 

Klass - we had a 5AB embryo transferred and we got a BFP! our first 1 ever! this was our 2nd round of ivf an although it has now sadly ended in a miscarriage at 7 weeks, i don't think that has anything to do with the quality as, we were told it was a nearly perfect an they only see about 3 a year at such a fab quality, also iv seen many ladies end up having lovely healthy babies with low quality, so although it helps i don't think that it makes too much a difference all the time hun. Good luck.  x x

Jen 01 - I think 1 embryo is best! an I'm sure it will be a very sticky 1 so good luck for Tuesday and I'm sure this will be your time! x x 

pods85- I hope all is going well with you, Hope you are taking things easy and trying to keep busy during your 2ww. x x


----------



## Pods85 (Sep 5, 2016)

I have just caught up on the thread. Mrscoyle i am so, so sorry to hear of your miscarriage   i hope you are coping well and have all of the support you need  I have heard of women falling pregnant on breaks, as i think their body relaxes a little, so i wish you and you hubby all the best. I hope your bleed is not too painful and the drugs help you through physically at least   i am glad  to hear you have two frozen eggs too, so you don't have to plan to go through a whole IVF cycle.

Bunny73- the transfer of my last two eggs went well thank you. I am due to test on Friday and very anxious as expected. I remember last time i felt like this, so its nothing new but i am trying to keep busy, to keep my mind off it but its hard.

Jen01- wishing you all the best with your transfer on the 14th! I will   that we all have luck this year with our journey's.

xx


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Thanks ladies hope you are all good x

One embryo on board as of this morning so the beautiful 2ww begins 😊


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Pods85 - thank you, I am now 2 days late for my period following my miscarriage last month so not sure if it's normal or not, I feel like I should be on but I'm not, did a test this morning although it was a co op and they are pretty crap, an it was negative, I'll do an first response tomorrow morning, u never know! Hope u r doing well? 

Jen01 - that's very exciting! How's things going now? Sorry I haven't looked at the thread in a while I was having a little break. X x 

How is everyone else?


----------

